# R. reticulata babies



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Just a couple metamorphs...


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Mom:









Dad:









FTS:









12x12x12 Exo. Creeping fig and Peperomia scandens and a ton of film canisters.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful! They look great as does the viv!


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

stunning.
beutiful babies.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

VERRRRY NICEEEEEE! What cute lil fellas. congrats


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I love your frogs. Beautiful markings. I hope to add those to my collection sometime in the near future.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats! I'm happy for ya. I regret parting ways with my froglet trio.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

I absolutely will be needing to get this species sometime soon. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Purdy, Purdy mine have been breeding like rabbits.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Very Nice Chris, hope they keep the stripes!!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I really love these guys.



Julio said:


> Very Nice Chris, hope they keep the stripes!!


Yeah, they are an old line from a locale that has striped adults (Pte Itaya) so we shall see what happens. I love the nose dot.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Update:

Not sure if this is the same guy since they are all in the same growout, but all are in about the same state.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Stripes or not, if they grow up to be as beautiful as their parents ...good for them (and you!)
I admire your restraint on the use of plant species in their tank, I find it really very original and compelling. 

Sally


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Still gorgeous.

How many ended up morphing out if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,
very nice froglet ! How many inches (Cm) are they ?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Can you guys (and gals) go into detail about husbandry issues with these froglets....enclosure size.....feeding...growth....interaction...?


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Can you guys (and gals) go into detail about husbandry issues with these froglets....enclosure size.....feeding...growth....interaction...?


I have started growing out all of my froglets in these boxes (9x13x5.5 inches): Container Store Men's Shoe Box with about an inch of Seachem Flourite on the bottom and then about an inch of small leaf litter topped off with larger magnolia or seagrape leaves and a couple cuttings of pothos(the only place I use it) or philodenron. I then load up the container with springtails and white tropical isopods and let it sit on the shelf for 2 months feeding the animals with vegetable scraps, mushrooms and sprinkle yeast every week or so. I also sprinkled in Repashy ICB and Meal Replacement Powder on the flourite . It is pretty much a deluxe springtail/isopod culture.

I had 6 froglets in one then, three weeks in and after two more morphed out, I split off the 2 smallest of the 6 and moved them to a new one with the 2 metamorphs.

At about the same time the bigger babies were able to take small flies and I noticed that the springtail population was tailing off, so I reseeded heavily and upped the number of small melanogaster that I was feeding them. This along with the split seems to have stabilized the population.

The froglets don't seem to be overly shy and I will often see them poking around the leaf litter. Granted they are lit with indirect light and have a ton of cover, but they are fairly bold.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the detailed info Chris. My first batch of retics are getting ready to morph out and I got some of the same boxes you use and will use the same setup. Sounds like it works pretty good for you.
Scott


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Chris...

I LIKE those clear storage boxes!!!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

boombotty said:


> Thanks for the detailed info Chris. My first batch of retics are getting ready to morph out and I got some of the same boxes you use and will use the same setup. Sounds like it works pretty good for you.
> Scott


You're welcome! Good luck.



Philsuma said:


> Thanks Chris...
> 
> I LIKE those clear storage boxes!!!


They are wonderful; I'm so happy my ex-GF was a compulsive organizer and dragged me into the container store all the time. They've worked wonders for me growing out fantastica, summersi and uakarri too.


----------

